# Lever Drag vs Star Drag



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Can someone explain to me what's the difference? And which drag will be advantegeous for surf fishing? 

gracias muchachos.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://www.boatersworld.com/static/bwarticles/research/star-lever.html

Nutshell, lever drags are larger so can have larger internals so they tend to be used for big game fishing more than star drags.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

_Lever drag reels, on the other hand, feature drag washers that are actually attached to the spool. While this design allows the diameter of the drag washers in lever drag reels to be larger (approximately the same diameter of the spool), it also adds weight to the spool. The extra inertia make it harder for the spool to accelerate and decelerate, reducing casting distance and increasing the likelihood of backlash. _
On this note he isn't talking about either the Progears nor the AVETS cause let I am here to tell ya them suckers throw like a rocket and have to be magged to slow them puppies down.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

One of the best surf reels made was the Daiwa LD30H, 400yrds of 20lb mono and a lever drag.

With a lever drag two things can be done repeatedly, loosen the drag after a cast so the rod doesn't get ripped out of your hands when a bigun hits and be able to advance to a preset drag pressure at will. A lever drag can be set with a scale before you cast, and will be repeatable all day/night. A star drag is at best a guess as to what it is set to, when it is changed while you are fighting a fish. The reel weight is about 15oz. It has a real cast control, unlike Avet or Pro-gear. To bad they are no longer made.


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

How does the LD30H compare to the LD50H, when it comes to surfcasting applications?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

30 is a lot smaller and would be a lot better. I have 4 50's, and I wouldn't particularly want to cast them even though they do have a rudimentary cast control. More like a squidder or jigmaster than a modern braking system


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Rudimentry my @ss. When Diawa came out with an adjustable "disc" brake to control overrun, it put a light lever drag reel in the game of surf fishing. The difference in the LD30H to other Diawa reels SLOSH30 for example, is a lower spool and a lower gear ratio. This gives more power & a tighter handle radias, and that equals faster retrieve than the 6 to 1 reels. I casted my best distance with a LD30H in the mid '80's getting out to 650 measured feet (by Ken Laur).


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I"m sorry. I thought it only adjusted the spool tightness like on a penn reel like a squidder. I stand corrected.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The lever drag tension adj is on the right side plate. There is no real spool tension adjustment on the LD30H. The disc brake affair is several cupped washers that when compressed put some tension on the side of the spool shaft. There is no end float at all with the reel.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

which side is the disk brake one? on the left side of mine is a knob labeled cast control and I just assumed it was a spool tension adjuster.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

BR, look at your schematic, the cast control is inside the left end cap. There are several washers arranged like ,()(), that when compressed somehow put pressure on the side of the spool shaft _____ not >---. Play
^^
with yours and you will see what I'm trying to say.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

gotcha. I use them trolling so I won't be casting them anytime soon, but its good to know


----------

